# Abu Dhabi Job Visa and Tuberculosis



## popupopi (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi All,

I got a job offer and for visa formalities I got my medical done. Not sure how but my TB test came positive. I went for advance test Sputum and CT Scan so it's like very minor but detectable.

Now the question is that for Abu Dhabi is there any way that Sponsor/ Employer can help by assuring treatment so that I can get work visa. I have read about this in some posts or anything else is advisable?

Please share your thoughts.. really appreciate response here. TIA.

Regards,
PP


----------



## popupopi (Jun 17, 2016)

popupopi said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got a job offer and for visa formalities I got my medical done. Not sure how but my TB test came positive. I went for advance test Sputum and CT Scan so it's like very minor but detectable.
> 
> ...


Update: so I received my advanced test report today and there is no TB in that, however I am not sure will I be allowed to take advance test once I am in UAE.

Can anyone advice if I should go ahead.. thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
From what I understand - newcomers to the UAE with positive TB test results aren't able to get a work visa.
TB is TB - so this applies to a "minor" result as well as active TB.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## aloneinalain (Oct 29, 2015)

The TB is detected by chest X ray, your blood or sputum is not checked for TB after arrival. If your chest X ray is clear of scars then you will get a visa. I would advise you to get a chest X ray before considering coming here to see if it is clean of scars. If you have any first degree relatives in the UAE they could sponsor you if your X ray does show any scars - this is a new law as of this year. My husband received a ban last year b/c of TB scars but I am able to sponsor him now


----------



## jv233 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hello,

May i asked what was the procedure you did to sponsor your husband? Do you need to submit any medical fitness certificate for that? 

Thank you


----------

